# Relocating to Corfu with a seven year old



## SBratnick (5 mo ago)

Hi, Any families out there who relocated to Corfu with a primary age child? I’m looking for advice on school. I was hoping for a private school or international school but all I can find is public. Is this correct? I’d love to hear if your non-Greek speaking child went into Greek public school and how did they like it? Or any options I am missing? My child speaks English and Spanish and is very passionate about robotics and science. Really looking for a school that fosters that curiosity. We will be living in the North.


----------

